# Großmeister für Schneiderei



## Hildegardis (29. Juni 2007)

Hi,

Schneidermeister bin ich schon.
Wo bitte finde ich den Ausbilder zum Großmeister?
Level 325 – 375.
Kann mir jemand helfen.

Danke Hildegardis


----------



## Lúva (29. Juni 2007)

Für die Horde müsste das u.a. HIER gehen.
Für die Allianz dagegen HIER.


----------



## Hildegardis (29. Juni 2007)

Lúva schrieb:


> Für die Horde müsste das u.a. HIER gehen.
> Für die Allianz dagegen HIER.


Hi und danke.
Aber bei Dalina kann ich nichts mehr annehmen, da ich alles gemacht habe.
Ich bin bei Schneiderei bei 346-
Oder geht der wietere Aufstieg nur noch über Rezepte?


----------



## Fighter_XP (30. Juni 2007)

Hildegardis schrieb:


> Hi und danke.
> Aber bei Dalina kann ich nichts mehr annehmen, da ich alles gemacht habe.
> Ich bin bei Schneiderei bei 346-
> Oder geht der wietere Aufstieg nur noch über Rezepte?


Ist leider so, das es nur noch über Rezepte geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



siehe hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathquake (30. Juni 2007)

hiho hier ein skill tip.
mit deinem skill kannste mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 am besten skillen,
dann ab 350 gehts mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weiter und mit 360



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kannste bis 375 skillen^^


----------



## Fendulas (30. Juni 2007)

Du kannst auch ab 350 Schatten/Mond/Zauberstoff herstellen. Die geben auch n Skillpunkt, nunja haben aber Cd und Matskosten sind auch "hoch".


----------

